# Any Frankia owners out there?



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

I know that there are not many of us around but I would love to speak to any Frankia MH owners?

Sam


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Sam,
Do you own a Frankia? Looking to buy one? etc etc

We haved placed an order for one through Bundesvan after seeing the van we liked at Dusseldorf.

We are keen to know whether the product is as good as it seems.

Let me know your thoughts.
bob


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Bob,

We have also placed an order at the Dusseldorf show and so far have been impressed with the build quality. All the magazines claim that the build quality is second to none and far superieor to Hymer.

What Van have you ordered?

Regards

Samantha



biggermac said:


> Hi Sam,
> Do you own a Frankia? Looking to buy one? etc etc
> 
> We haved placed an order for one through Bundesvan after seeing the van we liked at Dusseldorf.
> ...


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Sam,
I take it you haven't taken delivery yet? 
We have ordered a 730 BD tag axle - Comfort Class but because of the fire they had at the factory we don't think we will take delivery until May (ish). How long have you waited and when do you expect delivery?
What vehicle have you ordered?
We're like a couple of kids waiting for Christmas to arrive! It's so exciting.
We went on to the Spinney stand at the NEC at the week-end and just sat in the vehicles soaking up the ambience - they must have thought we were a right pain in the backside couple.
Did you have the same dilemma of working out the accessory brochure in German?
One of the things we've ordered is the Aldi heating system. All the reports have been favorable but hope we've made the right choice. What heating system are you having?
Hope to hear from you soon.
Bob & Ann


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Bob & Ann 

We are quite a way from taking delivery yet as we keep changing the spec of our MH. They wanted us to confirm the final spec about 6 weeks ago but we have requested a modification to the fixed bed & garage (we thought the angled bed wasted space so we want it positioned centrally). We can't speak German so every time we make a change the dealer takes a few weeks to translate what we have requested and then send it to the Frankia factory to confirm they can do it.

We have ordered a 8200 QD. As you said due to the fire it will probably be around August. We don't mind the delay as we intend to keep ours for a long time and would rather get the way we want it than rush it. 

We also attended NEC on Saturday and visited the Spinney stand to (rather cheekily) speak to the Frankia designer. The salesman enthusiastically took us to the designer but I think he was a bit put out when he overheard us telling the designer that we had already purchased it in Germany!! Later when we headed out of the show and went past them, the salesman was smiling and seemed to be pointing us out to his colleague. So if you think that you were a pain in the backside that is nothing compared with us.  

We didn't have a problem with the accessory brochure as we had the 2005 one in English and 95% was the same. The German salesman spoke reasonable English and assisted us with extras. We don't know what version of polar heating we have, and we are still undecided as to which system we need. What reports have you read about this and what made you decide to choose the Alde over the Eberspaecher?


Hope to hear from you soon
Samantha & John


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Dear Samantha & John,
Is the 8200 QD the same as the silver vehicle parked in the centre of the Spinney stand? If it was we didn't go inside that one, it had a cordon going across the door!
With regard to Polar heating I did a bit of research and asked the opinion of those that had both systems. I also contacted both Eberspacher and Alde direct to get some product information.
I liked the idea of the eberspacher diesel system because it would avoid all the gas bottle problems and I know that you can run it whilst on the move. This is very important for us because our present vehicle is freezing cold in the cab when you're driving along in the winter and we've had to put a curtain up that runs behind the cab itself.
The general opinion, public wise was not so positive. There has been a lot of comment about the external noise it makes, especially for those that have to camp near you, although they now claim it's very quiet and the MH press substantiate this. I'm not totally convinced.
I've also spoken to those that have the Alde system and can find no negative comments at all. They say it does take a while for the heating to become fully effective (as opposed to the almost instant Truma blown air) but worth it when it does. The only thing is I'm not sure whether you can run it on the move, although the guy on the Alde stand at the NEC seems to think that Frankia may plumb it into the engine coolant system (the same as eberspacher).
We could have asked the designer but didn't realise he was going to be at the NEC show - was he the oriental looking one? 
There are several things to sort out when ours arrives. e.g. three pin plugs - gas supply - ramp for the scooter - stereo/CD - satellite system and flat screen TV's to name but a few. I shan't bother about the headlamps, speedo or rear lights until it's absolutely necessary.
On another subject I noticed you asked about people changing their motorhomes every year.
That's us really!
Our first M/H was a 6m McLouis - we loved it dearly. After we had it 6 months my wife had a very serious stroke (she was only 49). She was very lucky to survive. After six months she managed to climb into the vehicle, but we knew straight away that it was no longer big enough because of Ann's limited mobility.
We then changed it for a Swift Kon-Tiki 660 (fixed bed) Good move. Plenty of room in all areas and the bed was low enough for Ann to fall into. 
After nearly 18 months of ownership we went to Earls Court show and met the salesman who sold us the vehicle. We didn't have any intention of changing but he came up with such a good deal to swap for another new one we thought we'd might as well. It wasn't particularly exciting but it was the devil you know and it kept us in the new vehicle market. (fresh warranty etc).
Anyway, after a year and a few problems we've got to admit to being a bit bored with it. 
Then we went to Dusseldorf - more on a whim than anything else and saw the Frankia and fell in love.
The other important discovery was that Ann could actually climb into the bed over the garage - Amazing. This would then solve our problem of storing the scooter out of the elements.
We could even tow our Smart car _and_ have the scooter in the garage - how indulgent is that?
We are sensible to a degree but since Ann's stroke we live for today and sometimes act on impulse - it's only money. If you've got it, then spend it. You can't take it with you.
If you want a laugh then look at our photo album - it should explain all.
Kindest regards
bob & ann


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Dear Bob & Ann

John here – I’ve taken over from Sam as she’s not so interested in the technical stuff.  I think that the silver model at Spinneys is similar to ours, but with a different fixed bed arrangement. We’ve gone for the silver colour as they had a special deal on it. I thought it was a little off-putting that Spinneys prevented you from going inside except by appointment. This was in complete contrast to Düsseldorf where you could freely go into any Frankia van (including the Royal). 

The designer was indeed the oriental gentleman, and it was very useful speaking to him as he told us some good information. However, he also informed us that Spinneys are not obliged to cover warranty claims for imports. He also reviewed our plans from Jumpertze and translated a few items we didn’t understand. 

With regard to the Polar heating, I'm still debating which system to choose. I was leaning towards the Diesel Eberspacher (so we don’t use extra gas) but from what you say, it sounds like the Alde may be the way to go if the Diesel version is noisy.

We’ve ordered our Frankia with the Pioneer AVIC-X1s satnav as we got a good package including reversing camera. We’ve ordered the TV cabinet, but without the flatscreen as we’d rather choose our own. Good point about the plug sockets – I think I’ll see if the factory can add UK ones for us. The gas supply isn’t a problem as Truma supply pigtail connectors to the Duomatic changeover device.

Sam here – Sorry to hear about Ann’s stroke I can understand the need to change your MH and I agree about it being only money. My mother suffered a stroke and always regretted not travelling more when she was mobile. 

We went to Dussedolf show only to have a look at the full Frankia range, definitely not to buy but they gave us such a good deal we couldn’t resist!! We originally planned to buy one a few years from now but our plans have been advanced. The things that attracted us to Frankia are: Build quality and the feeling that the designers have actually lived in the vans and thought through clever innovations that you don’t see on other MHs. For example, the moving table which slides along the chasis. Also, the brilliant toilet and shower which can be either separate or combined together in a large bathroom simply by sliding out a door. Another nice thing is that the factory is very accommodating if you require changes from standard spec. They give the impression of being very keen to please the customer.


Frankia have just started production on our MH so we have to confirm our last minute changes this weekend. I believe that we may be picking it up some point in May/ June from Germany. Where will you be picking up your MH? We had planned to stay around Koln as that is where are dealer is in order to check everything is working before we head back to the UK. 
Do you have to pay German VAT first, or have you found a way round this? We've been told we have to pay German and UK Tax, then claim the German VAT back. 

Write soon
John & Samantha


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Sam & John,
We have ordered our vehicle through Bundesvan who are based in Torbay and are specialists in importing German Motorhomes.
Because we have a part exchange and are exempt from VAT (Ann has maximum disability living allowance etc) it's much easier to do it that way. I understand that for those that import directly have to pay both German and UK VAT and claim the German element back.
It has now been confirmed that ours will come off the production line at the end of May - I just hope I get what I ordered, especially the accessories. It was such a nightmare translating the accessories brochure! I'm a bit concerned about the TV cabinet in the lounge, I must admit I couldn't quite make out what you actually get as standard. I think I'll review my order in a minute.
Do you have a motorhome at present?
Are you still working?
Look forward to hearing from you.
Kind regards
bob


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*HI - Here's a link to Frankia where you can get it in englis*

Hi Bob & Ann

I wish we had gone that route through importer. How much do you have to pay for their service?

To answer your question with regard to accessories -http://www.frankia.com.fr/produits/fiche.php?id=394#
This site you can change to English.

This should give you some ideas of the standard range of accessories; you could also request a brochure from Spinney's.

To answer you question we do not own a motor home at the moment but did hire Hymer B Classic last year and went up to Scotland. We both loved it and decided it was time to think about getting a MH.

As for working, unfortunately, we both do full time jobs; John works in IT and I work as a PA.

Samantha

PS John is working late so I sneaked this one in


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Sam/John & Bob/Ann,

Did either of you consider the vario space models? We liked the Frankia at the NEC and then when I studied the brochure at home I realised that they had "extendable" models. I didn't see one at Birmingham, or at least I didn't realise it if there was one there. The idea seems great, extra space once you arrive at your destination, but I wondered if you were aware of any problems with them? At present we have a Benimar and are only planning short trips, but we want something bigger for when we can finally escape for the winter months. We also liked the Knaus Sunliner, but I keep coming back to the vario space idea. 
How much can you save by buying abroad instead of going to Spinneys? 

By the way - whenever I'm feeling fed up because we are stuck here at work, I look at Bob & Ann's photo album. You've been to some brilliant places.

Kind regards,
Jan


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jan,
You're right, the VarioSpace model is a brilliant concept and very well engineered. I think, but can't be too sure that Frankia give an extended warranty on this model which proves they believe in their own workmanship!
If you go to Dusseldorf and visit the Frankia stand you would be amazed at the range of models they have on display and be stunned at how innovative they are in motorhome design - it's a well known fact that they design it and others manufacturers follow. Take the drop down TV cabinet - seen on many motorhomes now but was originally their idea.
With regard to the Vario, we loved the idea of it - extra space when you needed it on site but not on the road. However, we ruled it out because you can't carry a scooter or put a tow bar on the back.
I'm sure Samantha and John would agree, go to Dusseldorf if you can. It makes the NEC/Excel/Earls Court etc seem like a small shop compared to a hypermarket. It took us three days to get round. The camping was excellent and general organisation superb.
By the way, I'm glad you like the photo's, there's plenty more where they came from!
As far as cost savings are concerned. I expect Sam and John could be more specific because our purchase price is distorted by our VAT exemption.
All the best
bob & Ann


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Hi Jan*

Hi Jan

John/ Samantha here - we did look at vario Frankia's as a way to save on the ferries. We soon discovered that it wouldn't make a lot of difference, so opted for the QD instead.

Buying abroad - has it's pro's and con's - we did it the hard way but got such a good deal we couldn't refuse. I would suggest that you research what you MH you require and check out one of the show's in Germany. Spinney's do charge a lot but then you get right hand drive and all the warranty done at home, without having to drive to Germany.

Samantha


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Samantha & John,
With Bundesvan you get an all in cost but when you calculate what it would have cost at Spinney for instance the saving is somewhere between 15-18%.
I have been assured that warranty work can be carried out in the UK - I quote, "the rules have changed on the warranty. You can now get it done at a repairer convenient to you, providing that repairer is competent. We require a quote from them plus pics and a list of parts needed. We send this back to Germany for approval and parts. Once they've given their approval and the parts have been delivered the repair can be done. We pay the repairer. They send us the invoice. We collect the money back in Germany" 
Thanks for web link - I'll check it out tomorrow.
I too have to work -I own an International Freight Forwarding Company. Ann was an Computer Network Analyst but was pensioned off because of her health and now has some time on her hands. Couple this with the fact that I can take large chunks of time off - whoopee, cruise Europe!
Hope you can find plenty of time to fulfil your dreams?
Talk to you soon.
Kind regards,
Bob & Ann


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob & Ann,

Thanks for your advice, it sounds like we will have to make a trip to Dusseldorf. 

I get your point about not being able to fit a tow bar on the vario space models, I suppose if we were to go for an extended trip we would definitely need to take either a scooter or car with us. It's all a steep learning curve for us at present, but I'm sure we'll get the hang of it, and the great thing about this site is we can always draw on someone else's experience.

Good luck with your new van when it comes, I bet you can't wait!

Kind regards,
Jan & Phil


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Samantha,

As newbies to Motorhoming, we're not sure exactly what kind of MH we need, but we really like the design features of the Frankia. As mentioned to Bob & Ann in my last post, we're learning more and more and I guess it's better not to rush into things. We'll use the Benimar for a while until we're sure what we want. However, I think we may just visit Dusseldorf, just for a look, of course.

I have mixed feelings about the lhd issue. If we did buy a Frankia, we would be intending to spend lots of time on longer trips, ie Europe, rather than travelling in the UK. We might be better with a lhd. Plus we're a bit like you - we can't resist a bargain either.

I hope you enjoy your new Frankia, don't forget to post a review.

Kind regards,
Jan & Phil


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

*Frankia MHs*

Hi Folks,

Don't know if my post will be of much interest to you folks as my Frankia (1999, 5/6 berth, Model A625 on a Ford Transit 2.5 TD) is a bit out of league with the sort of machines you're discussing.

What I can say is that it is superb. (But I would say that wouldn't I!?). We are particular impressed with the internal layout and finish. Although coming up to it's 7th birthday it holds its own with many of the new MHs of different types we have seen.

The 200L fresh water tank and powerful leisure battery, together with the obvious WC, shower and heating facilities mean that we can be pretty well self sufficient for long periods of time. A real plus as we live in France and take full advantage of this "MH Friendly" country by staying on the first class Aires system whenever we can.

I'm sure that Frankia have maintained their high standards and that the van you buy will make you very happy.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Jack,
Sounds very reassuring and you clearly enjoy using it. That's what it's all about.
bob & Ann


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

*Frankia MHs*

Good morning, have just found your post about any Frankia owners out there, and had to reply, we have owned our Frankia low profile comfort class since 2003, we have travelled to Spain and France in it for a few months at a time, it has been trouble free and the quality stand out. I would recommend Frankia to anyone.
We have a motorbike rack fitted on the back for my husbands toy a KTM, he loves disappearing on it. Now we have decided (I say we, but it is me who has been a dripping tap), to order a fifth wheeler from our local fifth wheel company and sell the Frankia, my husband is in tears already and we haven't sold it yet.
The only reason for selling is that I would like the freedom of having a car to run around in whilst on site, (I get jelly legs if we go more than 10 miles on the bike), If we were staying with a motorhome we would not condsider any other one in place of the Frankia, I hope this reassures those of you who have ordered a Frankia, all the best with your vans, and if anyone is interested in a second hand Frankia please e mail, cheers, Kerry


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Frankia MHs*

Hi Cavaqueen,

It does seem a shame to get sell something you obviously love. Have you tried hiring one of these fifth wheel's? I know that when we reviewed all the motorhomes we chose the Frankia because of it's excellent quality and engineering.

We did look briefly at the fifth wheel but to us it seem that it would be going back to the caravan. Filling up water containers at the site and trying in pouring rain to align the waste master, something I never want to do as normally our next door neighbour would be a motorhomer.

Anyway it is good news to hear that you have loved it but do you really need to sell it? It might be idea to keep hold of it until you are sure you really like the fifth wheel concept.

Happy motoring

Frankia MH



cavaqueen said:


> Good morning, have just found your post about any Frankia owners out there, and had to reply, we have owned our Frankia low profile comfort class since 2003, we have travelled to Spain and France in it for a few months at a time, it has been trouble free and the quality stand out. I would recommend Frankia to anyone.
> We have a motorbike rack fitted on the back for my husbands toy a KTM, he loves disappearing on it. Now we have decided (I say we, but it is me who has been a dripping tap), to order a fifth wheeler from our local fifth wheel company and sell the Frankia, my husband is in tears already and we haven't sold it yet.
> The only reason for selling is that I would like the freedom of having a car to run around in whilst on site, (I get jelly legs if we go more than 10 miles on the bike), If we were staying with a motorhome we would not condsider any other one in place of the Frankia, I hope this reassures those of you who have ordered a Frankia, all the best with your vans, and if anyone is interested in a second hand Frankia please e mail, cheers, Kerry


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

*Frankia MHs*

Hi again,
I just read your post and understand your concerns about us changing from our Frankia to a fifth wheel, but it's not your run of the mill fifth wheel we are buying, it has onboard tanks which can stay full when you are on the move, and the finish of the interior is as good as the Frankia, they are made by a company just 10 minutes down the road from here, and we have been to the factory to see them being made, and are very happy with the quality, they even have underfloor heating! You can see them on their website they are called the fifth wheel company.
But yes, we will miss our Frankia, like all motorhome owners you become attached to your motorhome and are always sad to see it go, but I think we are doing the right thing, lets just hope we can sell it soon as our fifth wheel is ready in about 8 weeks, thanks cavaqueen


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

*im still waiting!*

hi folks, just found this site. i ordered a new frankia at earls court first week of nov 05 from cranhams, its now 19 may 06 and i'm still waiting iv had all the excuses about fire etc etc. problem is at christmas last i took advantage of early booking my 4 ferries 1 from ireland to mainland + main sailing from portsmouth to bilbao, then 2 returns to get us home. i have been told 21st june but i will belive it when i see it, cranhams have been good an offered me a motorhome for my holiday but thats no good when all my gear is 1000 mile away, frankia were made aware of my situation in march, but told me in no uncertain terms that it wasn't there problem, if van doesn't turn up i will be at a loss of some £1000, and not a happy camper. has any one else had a bad run with frankia?
gerard


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Gerard,
We also ordered a Frankia around the November time and were told our build week would be 19/20, in other words last week/this week.
We have sold our old motorhome so feel like beached whales at the moment without knowing exactly when the new one will turn up.
Knowing the way manufacturers work and how unreliable they can be we deliberately didn't book any ferries or make any commitments to dates etc.
We're a bit miffed as well because we can only take our summer holiday during the month of June and I can see that fast running out!
Have they actually given you a build week? Are you having right or left hand drive.
What worries us is the summer factory shutdown, if you don't get your van before it closes down, production proper probably won't start again until September, or in the case of Italy October!
Please let us know if you have any news.
Kind regards
Bob & Ann


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure that the model build is factory/country dependant, which one have you ordered and where is it being built? Some are now coming out of the huge Pilote factory (France)

Regards M&D


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Interesting, I thought production was only coming out of the German plant. When did they start splitting production?
bob


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi, I don't know whether this will make you feel better or worse :!: 

We have some friends who also ordered their Frankia at Earls court '05.... also through Cranhams and they collected theirs nearly two weeks ago on Mon 8th May. Not sure off hand what model, but it was the 700 range (BD maybe... bed across the back, over the garage ).

I only say this so that you can see they are still arriving and all of you still waiting...hopefully yours will be in the next batch. :roll: :roll: 

If its any consolation we also ordered our new Autotrail at earls court on 5th Nov '05 and collected it last friday... :lol: :lol: .so i know how you are feeling....it seems as if the day will never arrive.

Fingers crossed for you Mary


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

biggermac said:


> Interesting, I thought production was only coming out of the German plant. When did they start splitting production?
> bob


 Hi Bob, not sure when production started there, but some of the double floor models are now produced at Limouziniere in France, and Marktschorgast in Germany. Andrew at Spinneys confirmed this when we made enquiries for purchase

Regards M&D


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

hi again, thanks for all your kind words. but the fact still remains that frankia will not go the extra mile in customer care, i have a large retail business and if i had the same "take it or leave it" attitude they (frankia) have i would not have many customers, anyway moan over, (we) i forgot to mention my wife siobhan, and kids kevin and aine before. we have ordered a 8200 gd model with a large garage and all the trimmings built on a merc 616 chassis cowl, we ordered the 616 with auto, air con, cruise con, and diff lock the latter being important because we go to a lot of motorbike races an football matches park off road and don't fancy being towed around a field. the chassis arrived some time in jan, i was told mid march that 616 had no difflock fitted, so if i really wanted it fitted it would hold production up another 2 months, so i had to bite the bullet and accept the fact (no difflock) my build date is around now so fingers crossed. i cant help feeling frankia didn't care if i canceled my order in march and get my deposit back, they did offer us this option at the time but im sure you can all understand with our holiday planned, this is not what we wanted to hear. bye for now i will keep you posted GERARD + SIOBHAN


----------



## Amazin (Jun 5, 2006)

HiYa,
Pleased to say collecting our new Frankia Comfort I7300 in two weeks after having had a Hymer 644G for three years. The Frankia appears better in so many small ways that we opted for it rather than the Hymer 700.
Pleased to discuss in due course.


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

hello amazin
im glad iv had a reply.
i thought i had put the kiss of death on this subject.
did you buy in uk?
did you have the fire problem?
had you long to wait after you ordered it?


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Could be good news all round. We are taking delivery of ours on the 26th June. Hooray. 
I just hope all the accessories I ordered from the German accessory list are what turns up! It was difficult telling my sitzgruppe from my teppich.
My French neighbour naively said " you can always send it back if it isn,t any good" - Yeh right!!!!!! 
bob


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

hi folks, just got the call from cranham.
our frankia has arrived wil be ready for collection next tue, so flights are booked and im looking forward to seeing it.
off to spain/france the following tue so there wont be a lot of time to get used to it, cutting it fine, but its better than losing £1250s worth of sailings. i will let you know how i get on


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

I think Frankia must have logged onto MHF and decided to speed things up. We're collecting our 730BD from Bundesvan this Sat/Sun. Whoopeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

do you think the pressure is getting to them?
i hope the quality of workmanship has not suffered.
iv had to have a phantom tracker fitted, to get a decent insurance quote


----------



## 100035 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Hi folks, new to this!*

I also bought my Frankia I820BD from Cranham. I also had to wait a little longer, it appears the factory were about 5/6 weeks behind.

Mind you, I am really pleased with it and I found the sales staff at Cranham very helpful and knowledgable.

I have had it about five weeks now and when I compare the build quality to all my previous motorhomes. I have to say that this is far superior.

Originally, I did have a little problem grasping how the eberspacher polar heating worked and after a phone call to the salesman, I realised it was me. I found it a bit difficult to remember everything during the extensive 3/4 hour handover.

Without searching the breadth of the forums, does anyone have any ideas on how to inspect all the waterpipe fittings which seem to be rather well hidden. I read in the handbook that we are meant to check them every six months. But how do we get to some of them?

Cheers

SF


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi SF, I'm sure that the handbook refers to all visible joints and fittings and not to start dismantling the 'van to check every inch of plumbing!
most can be done with a torch and a little trim removal here and there,.. the idea is basically to have a nosy round periodically to ensure that the pipes are secure onto their respective fittings, a quick tweak with a screwdriver is all that's needed on the hose clip type fittings.  

Regards M&D


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*FRankia QD has arrived at last! -*

Hi all

We have finally got it! Phew! After a long trip back from Germany the van is now in secure site. We have one problem on our mercades I8200 is that after following the instructions to lift the bonnet on the merc chasis we are unable to get it open. Do we have to give it a hard yank?

Anybody with any ideas?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Do you mean the cable pull inside won't release, or the safety catch on the front grille?


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Hi Mandy*

Hi Mandy/ Dave

Does it require a good tug to lift the bonnet after we have unlatched it? I'm worried about breaking it as it doesn't lift when moderate force is applied to it.

How's your van by the way?

Cheers

samantha


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The Van's great Sam,  .. there will be a secondary catch to release from under the bonnet edge, if you can't feel it with your fingers grab a torch and find it, it should be more or less central to where the bonnet latch assembly is, it may be just out of reach to the left or right of it, mine has a small black lever to push away whilst lifting the bonnet, can be fiddly and maybe best left till it's daylight, happy hunting!

Dave  


P.S. Have you stopped grinning yet!


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Hi Mandy/ Dave*

I'll give it a go  when I've got a torch and daylight. Cheers for helping me out. It's all so new to us that we are making mistakes even though we have been waiting for almost a year for our van.

It is lovely and we are trying to get Vanbiz to install a alarm but it seems the whole Motorhome industry has shut down for the summer. We have to wait until Vanbiz return on their holidays on 21st August.

Thanks again

Samantha


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

hi all we have had a great three weeks in the pyrenees,south of france, the alps, finished off with a couple of nights in euro disney.when we arrived back to ireland i had to go to my local merc dealer to have a new servo fitted to the brakes and have the air con re gased, merc say the servo is faulty on most 616 chassis causing the brakes to bind (slow release) iv taken a week touring kerry before the kids go back to school and find the brakes well improved, it was a nightmare to drive in the alps.
on that bonnet problem, after you release the 2 catches put one hand top and bottom of bonnet pull out and up you will find that works. it wont open like a traditional bonnet best off luck happy camping
gerard


----------



## Amazin (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey up all you lucky Frankia owners.
I've had my 730BD on 5 ton chassis with auto for three months now, and at last am fully aware of all the gadgets (I think),
Fans to demist the cab windows and dry the shower, drain on the footstep and so many other great ideas.
German VAT goes up on Jan 1 2007, so Motorhomes are selling like hot cakes. No Frankia's available at all, and I got the feeling that my dealer would have liked me to cancel, as I had negotiated a good discount when ordered in 2005.
We should try to keep in contact, I have exchanged names addresses and Emails with six so far; but there must be a few more. York next weekend, may see another one or two.
Have fitted Noise Killer engine sheet and floor mat, seems to work; as the motor is inaudible at 60mph; but a bit of wind noise and you can always tell the grade of chip used in the tarmac.
Best wishes to all. 
ps..Have fitted own alarm system that rings my mobile, and disorientates any burgler, solar panels and in a rash mood an auto satellite 85cm dish. Good job ordered the 5 ton chassis as is 4.5 ton with the 125 scooter and the two electric bikes, (and ready for a long trip). Makes one wonder about the 8 metre unit??
Art


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to the land of the well made motorhome Art,
I can't help but feel a little smug, especially after reading all the nasty tales of various UK motorhome manufacturers. However, we've had two Swift Kon-Tiki's so we know what bad is!!!
Is your 730BD an A class or coachbuilt?
Is York show this coming week-end? I always think it's a bit too far to travel, just for the week-end.
Would be nice to see a collection of Frankia's though. Perhaps you could PM your e-mail address.
Take care
Bob & Ann


----------



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

*frankia type*

We are very close to getting a Frankia. Last choice to make is BD or ED.
What is sleeping like in the back beds of BD, compared to the pull-down beds over the cab?
Anybody there with an ED?
We think we would prefer the Ed so we can sleep in the front bed and have doggie sleep on the lower bunk bed and grand-child in upper bed.
But don't know how comfortable the pull-down bed is.
Appreciate your thoughts on this

Peter


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We had a BD, the pull down bed is very comfortable and plenty of headroom too!

Regards M&D


----------



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

*frankia type*

I should add the model we are looking for is I700ED/BD
Peter


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

hi folks its been a while, im off at the end of nov to have leveltronic device, and an on board generator fitted at transleisure as after one season i feel my 616 merc would be complete when fitted. has anyone out there have any experience of these two products or any advice on either? gerard.


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Gerard,
Sorry, can't offer you advice on either product, but would be interested to know what leveltronic would cost?
Bob


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

well bob
they have quoted £2199 approx, as long as everything goes smooth
the fitting should be straight forward (i hope)


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

*Frankia*

Hi 
have ordered a Frankia at the NEC show, the I8400BD model on the new Merc chassis. Bought it as I was so taken by the built quality. I hope I have made the right choice! Delivery expected middle of March. Watch this space.
kennyboy


----------



## 101820 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi

We also have a Frankia 2005 Model I6500 SG. On the 316 merc with full auto not sprintshift. Bought secondhand from Hymer UK about 2 months ago. We are very pleased with it so far. We have been to many shows and have always looked at Frankias and thought one day we will have one. Well now we do! Like most we were impressed by the quality and design. We spoke to the designer and he was so pleased to tell us of his ideas.

DL


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Hello Graap- How did thefitting go on your Frankia?*



graap said:


> well bob
> they have quoted £2199 approx, as long as everything goes smooth
> the fitting should be straight forward (i hope)


Hi Graap,

I just wondered if you are pleased with your automatic leveller that you had fitted at transleisure? We paid them a visit in November to have a cd changer fitted. While waiting we expressed an interest in their leveller and they mentioned to us that they had recently fitted a Frankia 616. I just thought it might have been your van?

Happy New Year

FMH


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Frankia expectants*

At last contact with other Frankia owners, and new owners.
We had been looking at the nec 3 years admiring the said motorhomes
Having bought a low profile benimar in 2004 which we were very please with, our trip to spain - returning home in snow in nov'05 we felt the cold from the cab and that decided us to return to an A class. All previous makes disappointed accept Frankia. Due to health problem(both) needed auto and isra seats. The new fiats 2007 now do not do isra seats and would not compromise. so we plunged for the I6400SG Merc Auto with electric drop down duo bed. We would have liked the 7300 but as we have limited access to our drive and might be moving to give us more finance for luxuries thought the 6400 was comfy! interested to hear from other frankia owners - the chances of us finding secondhand with the spec we have plus it would be on the old merc chassis and not the new alko. Hi to you all


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi dava,
as you see we have put our order in the the 2007 I6400SG on alko chassis. the new auto gearbox is supposed to be a new breed from the old sprintshift. But if we could have found a 6400 advertised secondhand we would have certainly made enquiries. We have not obviously had drive (none arrived yet - ours in May withluck) so hope it lives up to our expectations.


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

hi FMH sorry for the delay in replying, 
i had a bit of a problem fitting my leveltronic. 
firstly i drove all night after getting a ferry from ireland 
to be told that they couldn't fit because because 616 merc had 
a bigger fuel tank than a normal sprinter, 
anyhow i was in england for a week anyway so i decided 
to let them fit the back ones only, i have taken the front pair home 
with me and hopefully can get an engineering company to fit in ireland. 
the staff at transleisure were polite and friendly, but i felt it was slack off them to let me travel from ireland without pre warning me of the chance 
the front legs wouldn't fit, one thing for sure, they are a good anti theft 
device. i also had an on board generator fitted in crewe by g cooke the 
horsebox people, and i couldn't recommend them highly enough well done 
geoff. bye for now happy camping gerard


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Frankia MH*

 Hi Sam&John, Bob&Ann, Jan&Phil.
We are completely new to this game and completely green. Probably mad too. New to this web site too. 
We are going to pick up a used 1979 Frankia T670 tag axle tomorrow Saturday from Vic who lives in Castleford. 
Did a bit of research first and thought it was a good buy. Couldn`t afford a new flashy one. It has a Truma hot water & central heating unit and a Webasto heater. Don`t if they are any good?
We aim to take it down to Spain in September leave it down there and fly back to the UK then continue on around Spain & Portugal. We have just sold an apartment down there and want to buy a bigger place in the countryside to give us something to do as well looking further afield
Any help and advice from experts like yourselves will be really appreciated. 
Paul & Susie :roll: ps. How do you look at photo albums?


----------



## 99307 (May 19, 2006)

come on everybody whats happening? 
is everyone gone to sleep for the winter. 
myself and family are off to nec at the weekend 
to take in the caravan and camping show. 
i hope this gets the blood pumping for another 
long season in our frankia. please keep the forum 
going speak soon Gerard.


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Scubydoo,
Did you say 1979? I didn't know they built them then.
We've not been long back from Spain and I've had a months worth of work to catch up on, and moving house at the same time, so apologies for not being attentive.
The heating system should work just fine. If you have any technical questions, someone on the forum will answer them for you I'm sure.
The Frankia is an excellent motorhome, it will give you a lot of pleasure and the build quality is far superior to most.
As I say, we've just come back from a 3000 mile trip, towing our Smart car on a trailer and it never missed a beat.
Going away this week-end to CC site in Bristol and NEC the following week-end so may see some other Frankia owners there?
Regards
Bob

ps. to get to Photos, go to home page and double click on the 'Motorhome Photo's' caption


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi
 Might have said 1979 but I ment 1997. Trip sound great. We were going off to Spain for a month in September and then leaving it down there and then carrying on later but just lernt that we have twin granchildren on the way in August to add to our other 6! So we are thinking of staying closer to home, maybe France in July and then coming back.
We`ll be at the NEC on 19th.


----------



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

*Any FRankia owners out there?*

Hi,

We can finally add our name to the list of Frankia owners. Waited long enough. :cheers: 
Just bought a new I740BD last Monday and picked it up on Friday.
At the moment it is in our storage unit as we still have German temporary plates. Just went to DVLA yesterday to apply for new registration docs. Should have them next Monday/Tuesday.
Booking our first outing with this 'van to France for mid April.

Biggermac, saw you tow a Smart car behind yours. How do you find that in practice when arriving at a site. Where do you put the trailer. Also what is the extra cost for ferry/train trip.
Any information much appreciated.

handiyman


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Handyman,
Welcome to the land of the properly built motorhome - I hope it give you as much pleasure as ours does for us!
With regard to towing the Smart. We only tow it in the winter and arrival on site doesn't cause any problems, it just needs a bit of thought. What I tend to do is get the water in first (if I haven't filled up at home first), drive to the pitch. Unhitch the trailer (making sure I don't inconvenience anyone else) and put the 'van where I want it. Then unload car (10 minutes max) and put trailer alongside van at the back of the pitch and the car in front - done!!! I can do all that, hook up, level up and get Sky reception and kettle on in approx 20 mins.
In the summer we take our scooter instead - I bought a ramp from e-bay and four ratchet straps and it's a doddle to get in and out of the garage, even for an old man like me!!
As far as ferries are concerned it's difficult to be definitive because I always shop around for the best deal - I've tried them all. To my mind if it costs an extra £30-£50, the advantages of having the car with us far outweighs the disavantages of travelling solo.
Where did you first see the model you have just bought - was it Dusseldorf? 
Let us know how you get on. If I can be of any further help, just post it on the forum or send a pm.
Kind regards
Bob


----------



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

*Any FRankia owners out there?*

Hi Bob,

Disaster has struck! 
Having just booked the Eurotunnel for the 13th April (Friday 13th!!), I got a letter from DVLA that they want to inspect the 'van on the 12th. This means I will not be able to travel on the 13th (unless he gives me a registration doc there and then).
I was told at DVLA that all was in order and I would receive docs in the post in 5 working days, which would be next Monday. Now this.
I also booked Leisurepower to install a Strikeback cat L1 alarm on 11th, assuming I would have my plates by then.

Tried calling the guy at DVLA, but so far not responding.

My stomach is churning away... :evil:

Sorry, forgot to say thanks for all your info.
The scooter seems a good idea. Does that mean taking a driving test for motorbikes or can I drive it on my car licence?

Thanks again
Peter


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Peter,
Yes you can drive a 50cc scooter on a car licence.
Hope you get sorted with the DVLA?
Sorry for short reply - bed time!!
Kind regards
Bob


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

*frankia i6500 sg*

Hi Dava

this is the exact model we are thinking of upgrading to in a year or so. We love our Hymer b510 but now fancy a garage. We were put off garage models before as the ones we saw all had fixed double beds over which we wouldn't use and were too long. So how is the van working out ? any problems with the layout ? do you find it a problem that the kitchen cupboard opens over worktop ? when I looked at one at York show I thought this a bit odd as you would have to clear the worktop if you needed to open the cupboard. Would love to hear more about it

ps, tried to send a private message as my questions only specific to this model but you are not a subscriber.....come on fork out your tenner it's only a round of drinks and well worth it !


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Another newbie to Frankia*

Hi fellow owners,

Swapped out our 99 Pilote Galaxy 74 for an '02 i650 ED with Sprint shift. Low mileage too, 20K.

Done nothing other than drive it home from Dealer, 90 miles. Very impressed so far, especially Sprint Shift !!

Reading through a wealth of paperwork from Frankia/Merc and the other items that came with it - Large Solar panel; 220 amp Leisure/2kw inverter. Built in Pioneer DVD, reversing camera; LCD TV; Microwave; tow bar.

Layout looks just what we want/need. Twin bunks with lower lifted gives large garage!!

Quality improved against Pilote despite Pilote owning Frankia. Very nice colours too.

Busy trying to get plans sorted for next year - CC Club site delayed opening on-line !!

Happy to update when on-the-road.

Trev


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Trev
Welcome to the Frankia fellowship! Not many of us about but it is all good news.
I am sure you will love your mh just like us!
Ken


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I know there are'nt that many of us, but its qaulity that counts!

Mike


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Trev,
Welcome to an elite club. Now you're find out first hand why so many people aspire to a Frankia.
Happy travelling.
Bob


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

[cough]  And me !!


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

We have had a Frankia since 2006,a fabulous van build quality very very good. 1/2 minor probs put right by dealer.Eberspacher wet central heating good as home.we were away new year all the vans around us had frozen pipes,we had no probs.O.K to minus 15, would buy another no hesitation. Happy Camping.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We are over the moon with our 740 ed. The best of all is the bathroom that extends over the whole width of the motorhome.
Handiyman, from which dealer did you buy in Germany ?? Just interested.

Happy travelling

Maddie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the ranks of the Frankia owners, Great van, Our I840QD is nearly a year old, no real problems, highly impressed, Alan.


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Water system problem*

My 11 year old Frankia water system will not shut off after I press the button to revert back to internal. Anyone know the system I am talking about and how I can fix it? 
Also although the Loo tap and shower taps work the kitchen sink tap only dribbles then stops. I don`t know if the two are connected but the kitchen tap produced the problem before the draining system.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Us as From Today!*

Our Family Van as of Today!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Nice van Trev

is there room for the washing machine ?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice van Trev. There is room for a washing machine and a dryer, we carry both, a travel washing machine which works very well and a spin drier which makes the clothes almost dry, both run on the inverter.

Hope you enjoy yours as much as we do ours, Regards, Alan.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

FANTASTIC !!!!!!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Washer*



trek said:


> Nice van Trev
> 
> is there room for the washing machine ?


Hello Trek!

Yes in the bottom of the Wadrobe! Left the other washing machine in the Eura Mobil.

Thanks,
Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Frankia*

The Inside

I8400-GD-RLC

Trev.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Teemyob,

Well chosen, Trev, Sire!

Margaret and I spent some time viewing this vehicle at Newbury, it has a VG Spec and appeared to be in excellent condition.

You have a PM

Bob L


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*World*

And what a nice part of the Country you live in.

When was Newbury?

Trev.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Trev, it was May 14th - 18th we had a look in it, nice van but a bit on the large side for us................our driveway was built for a mountain goat. :lol: Should have plenty of room for you gang, and nice as its on a Mercedes.  Bob.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Frankia*

I was going to buy a Frankia 2 years ago, but didn't! I now regularly get emailed from MFH the 'notification' message. How do I delete this?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Frankia*



ambegayo said:


> I was going to buy a Frankia 2 years ago, but didn't! I now regularly get emailed from MFH the 'notification' message. How do I delete this?


Hi, at the bottom of this page it says ..............Stop Watching This Topic :lol: Just click on that. Hope this helps. :wink: Bob.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Trev, you have finally done it!!
I am sure you will be very pleased with your new Frankia    
Nearly 2 years down the line, we are still very happy with ours and can't wait to tour Greece with GB Privilege in September.
All the best
Ken


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sunlight*

Ooops,

in the sunlight I could not see screen, I started a new topic instead of a reply!

Trev


----------

